# Nosferatu - A Model Kit Review of Horror



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nosferatu - A Model Kit Review of Horror

F.W. Murnau's 1922 film "Nosferatu - A Symphony of Horror" represents one of the first treatments of the Vampire on film and remains a classic in cinema history. 

Monarch Model Company's new Nosferatu model kit is an excellent reproduction in 1/8th scale of this historic figure. Any fan of the original Aurora Dracula, Frankenstein, Forgotten Prisoner, The Mummy, and The Phantom Of Opera figure kits will love this kit as it is styled in the "Old School" fashion. Even the Aurora styled box cover art is exactly true to what this kit looks like build up!

This model kit contains fourty four parts including a nice size base, stone wall, stairs, a broken pillar, a key chain with seven individually moulded keys, two rats, a skull, two bones, a spider, a spider web and a centipede. Nosferatu himself points the way into his castle as he holds the assembled key chain and walks up the stairs. The odd, quirky movements of Max Schrek’s depiction of the famous vampire are captured in the pose of the Nosferatu figure. It has all colour instructions and is moulded in a Metallic Red Plastic.










This original Nosferatu movie poster shows how accurately the likeness of Max Schreck is depicted in the kit, as you will see.









This is the front page from the instruction sheet of Monarch Model's new Nosferatu kit. To my knowledge, this is the first full colour instruction sheet for a styrene figure kit offered by any manufacturer.









On the back page of the instruction sheet is the model kit, as built by the Monarch staff, when painted and finished. Also included on the back of the instruction sheet is an application form for the Monarch Model Company's Official Clubhouse. A Certificate of Membership, an Embroidered Club Patch and more are promised to anyone who returns this completed application form.









I started to assemble this kit before I took pictures of it. The attention to detail is phenomenal for this kit. Moulding is crisp and the parts fit is tight. The only draw back is that some of the pieces have extremely long casting pins moulded beside the inner alignment pins which need to be cut off by a pair of side clippers or a hobby knife. These long pins are apparent when test fitting the model kit halves together. Once removed, the kit goes together without any problems.









This picture shows some of the detail parts of the kit. The seven keys are designed to freely move along Nosferatu's key chain and have very light seam lines. On a side note, because this kit was not sealed in the box from the factory, I found that I had to chase some of the loose keys that had broken off their sprue trees around the inside of the box bottom. 

The Spider and the Centipede are remarkable and include details that fall short in older Aurora castings of similar parts. For example, the spider has all the raised markings on its head and back that were generally smooth on the Aurora spiders.

The base of the kit comprises of six pieces, two of which are sub-assemblies. The back wall, stairs and broken column display a smooth layer of plaster with cracks and broken sections showing heavier castle stones behind them, similar in appearance to the stones on the floor panel. There is one slot on the floor panel for Nosferatu's right foot to locate in. The placement of the spider, the spider's web, the skull, bones, two rats and centipede are suggested in the instruction sheet, but are primarily left to the builder.


















This picture shows the optional Nosferatu nameplate. Location is not noted in the instruction sheet, but due to its overall shape, could fit in several locations along the front edge of the base plate. The detail on the engraved name is very sharp. Another tribute to Monarch's staff and crew.

Painting suggestions in the instruction sheet describe the vampire as having pale blue-green flesh and greyish-white hair. Eyes appear to be black. His long coat is metallic red to represent crushed velvet, hence the plastic colour, and the ascot, or inner shirt, is dark red. His pants are dark brown and shoes are black with light brown shoe straps. 

However, if you look at the paint references on www.vampirunlimited.com they say that Max Schrek’s eyes were blue, hair was brown with grey tufts and skin was pale with bluish and purple veins. A chalky white would also work. His coat is actually a German Nobleman’s frock from a forgotten era that was probably maroon, green, blue, or brown crushed velvet with a darker colour for the cuffs and collar. The pants would be dark blue, brown or black. Since Count Orlok has been removed from society for such a long time, his clothing would display a worn out look.

In the more recent movie “Shadow of The Vampire” from Lions Gate Films and starring Willem Dafoe in the role of Max Schrek / Count Orlok, the vampire’s clothes are entirely flat black in appearance. His skin pale and his fingernails are a silvery skin colour on the front and a dirty colour on the back. 

In my initial review of this kit, I give Monarch Model Company’s Nosferatu kit a 5 out of 5, despite the fact that the kit comes without any shrink wrapping from the factory. You guys are REALLY in for a model building treat!

Trevor Ursulescu Nov 7th, 2007


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That's a cool well done kit!! Great now I have to go pick one up!!!(lol)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! Nice review.

Loose keys in the box?... I thought the parts were bagged?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You just got to love these guys.Great detailing of the kit with a new type of instruction sheets,plus great box art.And finally,an invitation to join the Monarch Club with embroided patch as a gift.Doesn't this bring you back to the Aurora days in a classy way with some extras.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

i just wish my digi cam could have got in tighter on the picture with the keys and bug.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If your camera has a macro feature use it to get as close as possible. then you can trim away all the extra unneeded photo outside your subject with Photoshop.

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> You just got to love these guys.Great detailing of the kit with a new type of instruction sheets,plus great box art.And finally,an invitation to join the Monarch Club with embroided patch as a gift.Doesn't this bring you back to the Aurora days in a classy way with some extras.


Ditto!:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

My Digi cam is a cheapy. I don't think it has the micro lense feature.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If it does, there will be a symbol somewhere that looks like a tiny flower. 

Cheers!

Huzz


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got to get one of these...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> If it does, there will be a symbol somewhere that looks like a tiny flower.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Huzz


Yes, my Fijifilm has a little 'tulip' on the selecter.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the review & close-up look,

Can't wait!!

John


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll look for it Huss! Thanx!

Glad everyone is liking the review! It's actually an honour to be the first one to see the kit AND write a review on it. You know, I could almost build the entire kit before you guys get one in your hand! Hmmm....I think i'm going to LORD this one around for a while!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

We KNOW where you live !! :devil:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the peek inside the box and review MCR. I'll bet you're having fun with this one.  

Mine will be arriving soon, I hope!


RK


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

i also posted this on the rue-morgue fourm and showed it to one of the guys that I place my ongoing magazine ad with. He sent the review to one of his editors, so maybe this kit might appear in a future issue of the magazine. That would be Kool!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Where's that Dabs? In the store?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Does money have to be included with the club coupon? 

Is a photocopy nessessary? Can you please print the address, it was hard to read.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry BatToys, you'll have to buy a model kit and clip it from the instruction sheet. The rest is up to Monarch. After all, it's their offer and I'm assuming that it's a "counted" type of fourm. Aka, if they sell 200 kits, then the club should be 200 members, not 400. Scott would have final word on that.


----------



## Kenny V. (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks "Madcap" for a great review and the added pics were a plus. Looks like the folks at Monarch have done a great job...now all of us kit builders have to support them in this new endeavour of theirs.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Madcap,

Got a pic of the embroidered club patch?

What's it smell like? The kit, I mean- not the patch! Any Auroma?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting the review on your Nos madcap and now looking forward even more to getting mine in the mail soon  .I cant wait to hit that with the brushes


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice review. Lots of great pics and info.
Thanks Madcap.

Can't wait to get my kit.

( Now to empty my drool bucket.)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Where's that Dabs? In the store?


 Just watch for strange packages that make ticking sounds ! Or a horsehead in your bed. Mwa ha ha ha !!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Filmdude! I don't have a pic of the patch. As for the kit, it has a Psydo-ABS smell to it, especially when I use sand paper. However, it glues together with testor's liquid glue, so all is well. 

The main cardboard box it was shipped in had that unmistakeable Chinese cardboard smell.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well Dab, I have Nossey to protect me!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm amazed at how many people are looking at my little thread. Hopefully the magazine will print it.


----------



## Buroughsplastic (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks good. Here's hoping this is only the start.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

BatToys said:


> Does money have to be included with the club coupon?
> 
> Is a photocopy nessessary? Can you please print the address, it was hard to read.


Yeah, if Scott is reading this, a lot of people may want to save the original page and send in a copy of the club application ??


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! overnight this post has hit almost 900 views! That's the most any of my posts have ever got!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

WOW! 918 posts! Amazing!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! Nov 11 and 1005 views of this post! That's a new record for me! ThanX again!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Doesn't that also include all the times you've come back to the post to admire your own work ?? :jest:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

True...but I'm the guy keeping it on page #1.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I just ordered my Nossy from a seller on eBay. Might be a while before I tackle him, though - I need to practice my figure skills.


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

I received the two kits I ordered from Mega Hobby - and they even shrunk-wrapped them for me! I'm with everyone else here - great box graphics and the same 'old-style' box construction that Aurora used years ago. I test fit the rats....very tight seamless fit and lots of detail on the parts. The guys at Monarch deserve a hearty applause! I was somewhat hesitant to buy this kit due to being bummed-out after the end of the PL kits.....hard to regain that level of excitement; but here we go again! I can hardly wait to see what horror/figure kit will come next.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That wouldbe the Rita McNiel kit. Are you terrified?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine today from mega hobby, both shrink wrapped and unsealed versions. The kit IS fantastical, not quite the same color as the red knight, a darker brownish red. My only complaint, (not really a complaint) no short story on the instruction sheet. That would have added just a tad to the Aurora feel of it. Thanks Monarch for making me feel like a kid again! Havn't been this excited since the PL Robby the Robot and the Jupiter 2. I think I'm even more excited about this. I have BIG plans for Nosferatu...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine came today. VERY IMPRESSED with the box and color bits in the instructions, as well as general fit and detail. 

The ONLY quibble I have is that Nossy's arms are too beefy...that is, he's actually humanly normal and well proportioned. Not sure how thin Max Schrek was, but I seem to recall him looking downright skeletal in the flick. Or maybe I just imagine it. But Nossy could be skinnier, imo. 

Of course, as that's the only nit I can pick, I still think it's a homer they knocked clean outta the park!!! 

Thank you Monarch!

Let the kitbash begin!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you think he may just have a padded coat on?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

No, he's definitely big boned. Especially the nose! Look at the BEAK on that guy!

Actually, the thickness of his upper arms reminds me of how the Phantom kit is actually rather studly, as far as the sculpted physique goes...not how Chaney looked and definitely not as Erik was in the book (a walking skeleton). The kit Phantom would be about 6'4 in real life, and not a skinny guy. That never quite worked for me on an otherwise excellent sculpt. The Drac kit, otoh, has painfully skinny arms (which the Phantom shoulda had), tho that's prolly just cuz the cape covers them. The build of Nossy reminded me of the Phantom...kinda off-proportioned, at least as I had imagined it (just being picky but hey, I'm another year closer to 40 and not happy about it).


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder who else has their kits yet?

This will be the best build of your lives! 

You will be overwhelmed at the way it goes together! :woohoo:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> No, he's definitely big boned. Especially the nose! Look at the BEAK on that guy!
> 
> Actually, the thickness of his upper arms reminds me of how the Phantom kit is actually rather studly, as far as the sculpted physique goes...not how Chaney looked and definitely not as Erik was in the book (a walking skeleton). The kit Phantom would be about 6'4 in real life, and not a skinny guy. That never quite worked for me on an otherwise excellent sculpt. The Drac kit, otoh, has painfully skinny arms (which the Phantom shoulda had), tho that's prolly just cuz the cape covers them. The build of Nossy reminded me of the Phantom...kinda off-proportioned, at least as I had imagined it (just being picky but hey, I'm another year closer to 40 and not happy about it).


Take a look at the Ghost again...it's really close to the Phantom pose.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder, from the test shots of the Ghost, if you couldn't raise up his base and make it somehow connect to the top of Nossey's stairs?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I wonder who else has their kits yet?
> 
> This will be the best build of your lives!
> 
> You will be overwhelmed at the way it goes together! :woohoo:


I have two coming. One to build, one to add to the ever growing collection. From the look of the finished kits that have been posted, I almost can't wait to build it. I'll have to get some painting practice in on my Hulk kit first, though.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

OH MY GAAAD!!!!
Just got my Nossy kits.
This may be the best plastic figure kit ever made in MHO. If you look at the detail, likeness and pose to the original movie. All the added stuff already mentioned. Compare it to any steryne figure kit made to date. I'm not taking away from Aurora classics but you got to admit that this kit has to be at the all time top. What is crazy for me is to think that this is the first kit that Monarch has produced! I’m Flipping Freaking -OUT Count me in for multiple kits in the future to go with my Nossy (X's 4) kits. 2 from Mega and 2 from Cultman. Interesting the 2 from Mega has 6 keys in each kit while the ones from Steve have 7.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder which of those keys releases The Ghost of Castle Mare? Maybe Nossey's 7 keys means that there will be 7 "Dungeon-esque" monsters?


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

*keys*

the kit i purchased had 5 keys, it was one that was sealed. anyway of getting the other keys or when built for contest would be exceptable with less than 7 ?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

As long as the other five look okay you should be okay with the judges, unk. They'd be more concerned about mold-parting lines on the edges of the keys than the number of them.

BTW, I have posted MadCap Romanian's review of the kit on the Black Swamp Modelers web site if anybody's interested: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/Nosferatu.htm

Thanks, Trevor!

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It looks better there Mark. Nice background look too. You should also post the Nosferatu Movie from Rob Mattison of Pugknows Productions.

See more of his videos at http://youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I dunno if I want to go that far, MCR - it pretty well exhausted my web publishing capabilities to get your review posted. I'm satisfied to have gotten your review in front of the Great Unwashed, i.e., those members of the IPMS who haven't also hooked up with this Forum.

Mark McG.


----------

